# Recommend me a film



## MichiS97 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm aware that there are probably hundreds of threads like this but I'm really at a loss as to which films to watch lately. I just graduated from school and now I've still got the entire August and first three weeks of September off before I start attending University and right now I'm bored as hell. I'm a huge fan of the Marvel Cinematic Universe but I've watched all of the films of Phase 1 and 2 now, even the Agent Carter and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. series.
I also like Christopher Nolan's Batman trilogy but I've already watched it countless times. Are there any other DC films you would recommend? 
Additionally, as much as I hesitate to admit this I like these cheap Hollywood comedies like Hangover or Scary Movie. Their humour is dumb, insanely simple and, of course, comercially orientated, but for some reason I still like them, even though I'm not really in the mood for any comedies lately but still, can you tell me any good ones?
Lastly, and this is what interests me the most right now honestly, I'm a fan of the mystery/thriller or horror genre. The Halloween, Nightmare on Elm Street series and maybe even Friday the 13th. are just my thing as well as Paranormal Activity. I'd really like to watch a good horror film again (well, I watched Unfriended last week, that's why I put so much emphasis on '_good_ horror film', god that really was terrible) but I'm kinda picky to be honest....I really only like films that are creepy to watch but not over the top, making me shit my pants scary and I hate jump scares (which means Insidious wouldn't be too great for me? Read about this one pretty often, as well as Conjuring). 
I hope you don't mind this wall of text I just produced here and yeah, I'd really appreciate if you could help me on this...


----------



## WhiteWhisps (Aug 11, 2015)

There's a great horror movie called Magic Mike. I was screaming through it the entire time it played.


----------



## Father Crilly (Aug 11, 2015)

I know they're old, but the Austin Powers films are hilarious.


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 11, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> I know they're old, but the Austin Powers films are hilarious.


I was actually thinking about watching one of these as well, I've heard that they're really funny


----------



## Father Crilly (Aug 11, 2015)

MichiS97 said:


> I was actually thinking about watching one of these as well, I've heard that they're really funny



Some people say The Spy Who Shagged Me is the best one of them.


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 11, 2015)

-Pulp Fiction
-Lost and Delirious (if you like lesbians, with Piper Perabo)
-Twelve Monkeys (with Bruce willis, Brad Pit, etc..realllly good, it will mess you up!)
-the Fifth Element
-Studio54
-Animatrix (great stories of the Matrix, really good!)
-Pacific Rim
-Robocop 1, 2, 3
-Terminator 2


----------



## T-hug (Aug 11, 2015)

The best film ever: http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0110413/

Make sure it's the director's/extended cut.


----------



## duwen (Aug 11, 2015)

'It Follows' is probably the only recent horror movie I'd class as good - it doesn't rely on cheap jump scares, and has a pretty creepy overall vibe going for it.

Also, with Eli Roth's 'Green Inferno' finally getting a theatrical release in the next month or so, now's as good a time as any to watch 'Cannibal Holocaust' to give yourself an education in the genre of Italian exploitation movies that inspired it. I watched it again fairly recently, expecting to find it kind of tame by todays standards, but found it's still kind of nauseating in parts. It's also fairly responsible for the cinema verité style that so many recent horror movies (since Blair Witch Project) adopt so effectively.


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 11, 2015)

@duwen I'm definitely going to make a note about It Follows and Cannibal Holocaust!
You said that It Follows is the only 'recent' horror movie you'd class as good, I'm also interested in older ones


----------



## duwen (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm a *BIG* horror fan!
My number one film, ever, is the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 11, 2015)

Ohhh yeah, I need to watch this one again, such a masterpiece .
Lots of friends of mine keep trying to get me to watch the Saw series but I think those films are just really boring, though I gotta admit I only watched the first one and even that one only halfway through. I think that series is so overrated :S


----------



## Smuff (Aug 11, 2015)

Some good old horror films for you to consider :

The Evil Dead series (originals)
Hellraiser (1 and 2, 3 at a push but nothing further!)
The Stepfather series
Braindead (or "Dead Alive" in the US)
Puppet Master series
Society
The Exorcist
Demons and Demons 2 (Dario Argento)
The People Under the Stairs
Shocker
An American Werewolf in London
The Omen trilogy
Scanners
Killer Klowns From Outer Space
Stephen King's "IT"


----------



## MichiS97 (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you @Smuff!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 11, 2015)

T-hug said:


> The best film ever: http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0110413/
> 
> Make sure it's the director's/extended cut.


You didnt even say the name and I already had a feeling this would be the movie you linked.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 11, 2015)

-Scary Movie 3 & 4 <-- Fucking hilarious, ending for number four almost made me die.
-Rise of the planet of the apes & dawn of the planet of the apes
-40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## jDSX (Aug 12, 2015)

You want horror with shock? 

The human centipede 
A Siberian film
Salo 

Hope your not planing on sleeping tonight


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> You want horror with shock?
> 
> The human centipede
> A Siberian film
> ...


Omg these movies..they are so disgusting XD
Siberian film, isnt that the one where a new born baby gets raped?? If so..the op is now warned that this is a really disturbing movie.. .. ..


----------



## jDSX (Aug 12, 2015)

I've seen it all after watching them (in that order too believe it or not) when it comes down to absolute 'horror' 
Oh and I didn't see that raep coming either while watching and had to stop watching it for a bit and then go back to it... yeah


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> I've seen it all after watching them (in that order too believe it or not) when it comes down to absolute 'horror'
> Oh and I didn't see that raep coming either while watching and had to stop watching it for a bit and then go back to it... yeah


Ikr! While watching it i was like "omg did they really made that scene!?!" lot of scenes in this movie are disturbing lol..

I watched human centipede too before this one. I was in a mood to find some horror movies and i ended up watching human centepide 1 and 2, and then sinerian film.. then was messed up for good


----------



## jDSX (Aug 12, 2015)

Try and stay away from THC III if you can it's so bad it's horrible unless your gonna watch it as a comedy (yes you read that right lol)


----------



## duwen (Aug 12, 2015)

jDSX said:


> You want horror with shock?
> 
> The human centipede
> A Siberian film
> ...



You mean 'Serbian Film', not Siberian.

Human Centipede is a terrible movie, with just one gross idea going for it - watch the trailer to get the idea, and save yourself sitting through a really bad film.

Salo is a classic


----------



## Smuff (Aug 12, 2015)

I got some more suggestions for you (Not all horror) :

Ginger Snaps
Taxi Driver
Henry : Portrait of a Serial Killer
American Psycho
Scarface
Carlito's Way
Fargo
I Spit On Your Grave
Straw Dogs
The Wicker Man
Waxwork
Basket Case
Brain Damage
Night of the Living Dead
Reanimator
Dead Ringers
The Ring 
Dog Soldiers
Driller Killer
The Devil Rides Out
The Wicker Man (Edward Woodward original version)
Get Carter (Michael Caine, not the crappy remake with Stallone)
Psycho (original version)
Blair Witch Project
Poltergeist
Hostel
Saw series (well, maybe the first 3)
The Shining
Salem's Lot
The Entity
It Lives and It Lives Again (for shits and giggles)
Halloween
The First Power (with Lou Diamond Phillips)
Child's Play
Maniac Cop
Scream
House (NOT the Hugh Laurie TV series!)
Candyman
The Burning 
The Howling
The Last House On The Left
The Amityville Horror
The Hills Have Eyes
Final Destination (before the became self mocking)


----------



## jDSX (Aug 12, 2015)

Apocalypse now


----------



## Issac (Aug 12, 2015)

Horror + comedy: "John Dies at the End".. sorry for the spoiler  haha. No but seriously, that's one kick ass movie, and not at all scary (and the book is even better!).

"Cube" from 1997. Sci-fi and horror. It's weird, not that scary, but quite interesting and I think it's one of those movies you should watch, even if you don't like it in the end.

Monty Python and the Holy Grail <-- comedy gold... if you haven't watched it, DO IT! It's a classic.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 12, 2015)

Movies I've seen recently that I recommend. Note my tastes are in action, comedy, and softcore films, these dominated my viewings since May of this year, where I am still on a major "watch multiple movies everyday" phrase. Also, low budget, B-Movie, so bad it's good stuff. Basically, no mainstream films.

Andy Sidaris films, pick one, you won't be disappointed. Hard Ticket to Hawaii is the best of the lot.
The Room, one of the best bad movies ever.
Samurai Cop, fucking amazing bad movie.
Miami Connection, fucking amazing bad movie. Yes I used that comment again.
Troll 2, fucking amazing bad movie.
Toxic Avenger, Class of Nuke Em High, Return to Nuke Em High, pretty much any Troma film.
I Like To Play Games, best softcore film I ever saw, and the genre doesn't produce good films as far as story and acting is concerned. Tits and ass, fuck yeah.
Cannibal Holocuast. It's gross, disgusting, vile, but that was its intention, and thus it's a masterpiece.
Planet Terror, amazing, goriest movie I think of the 2000s.
Death Proof, amazing, but too much dialogue, you really need to be in the right mood for it.
Enter the Dragon, my first Bruce Lee viewing experience. Blown away.
Snake in the Eagle's Shadow. As a Jackie Chan fan, I've never seen this. Shameful, but I rectified that mistake.
Yes Madam with Michelle Yeoh and Cynthia Rothrock, awesome, crazy fights and bumps. I feel bummed now though because I thought one of the characters was played by Yuen Biao, but it was another actor. 
Lifeforce, Mathilda May was brave in her nudity, and it was a crazy film overall. I guess that's Tobe Hooper for you, this is the only film of his I've seen.
Dead Bang, weird title, but Don Johnson carried the film well.
Undefeatable, fucking amazing bad movie. Again...
Blackbelt Jones, first blaxploitation film I've seen, awesome.
The Evil Dead. I only knew Bruce Campbell from his voice acting in Megas XLR as Magnaminus, and the cameos in Raimi's Spider Man trilogy, but I've since seen a bit more of him. King of the B-Movies for sure, without a doubt.
Vice Squad, gritty and real. It's based on actual vice squad work in Los Angeles, nothing was embellished.
Hobo With A Shotgun, amazing. Watch it after Wanted: Dead or Alive, and hope one would agree with my theory that the hobo is Nick Randall. Gene Simmons is in Wanted: Dead or Alive, so if you're a KISS fan.
The Adventures of Buckaroo Bonzai Across the 8th Dimension, Peter Weller pre-Robocop, a slew of character actors like Christopher Lloyd and John Lithgow, but no sensible plot. It's bonkers, and that's why it's great.
Soul Man, if you want to see someone try for blackface in the 80s. Although to be fair, C. Thomas Howell's character looked more brown to me.
Sneakers, good little hacker movie with an awesome ensemble cast.
LA Bounty, Sybil Danning at her peak as an action movie queen.
The Princess Bride, very nice.
The Thing by John Carpenter, classic.
Hollywood Chainsaw Hookers and The Phantom Empire, Fred Olen Ray making barrel of fun B movies.
Deathstalker II and Chopping Mall, Jim Wynorski making barrel of fun B movies. Deathstalker 1, don't have to see.

I can go on and on, but you get the picture.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 13, 2015)

Marvel: 
Disney's New superhero (I guess it's "Big hero 6" in USA) (first Marvel from Disney. watch until the end of the credit, but you already know that with all marvel series you watched)
All the X-men movies

DC series:
Daredevil
Arrow
the flash


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 13, 2015)

Cyan said:


> Marvel:
> Disney's New superhero (I guess it's "Big hero 6" in USA)


"you fail to see?..oh i fell to see! Its awesome!" -said Hero to Baymax-


----------



## sarkwalvein (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, still on the action packed thingy... why not Edge of Tomorrow?
That movie doesn't get enough love, and it was really enjoyable.
Regarding horror... [Here he comes and suggest the entire 74 episodes Monster anime series]... Erm, I don't know what movie to suggest.


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

i watch pretty little liars with my GF pretty good thriller series


----------

